# image.canon is up and running again



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 4, 2020)

> After a rough weekend with image.canon, Canon has relaunched the service with the following statement.
> Thank you for using image.canon.
> On July 30, 2020, we identified an issue involving the 10GB long-term storage on image.canon. In order to conduct further investigation, we temporarily suspended both the mobile application and web browser service of image.canon. After the investigation, we identified that some of the photo and video image files saved in the 10GB long-term storage prior to June 16, 2020 9:00am (JST) were lost. We confirmed that the still image thumbnails of the affected files were not affected, and there was no leak of image data.
> After having resolved the issue that resulted in the loss of the photo and video image files, we resumed the image.canon service as of August 4, 2020.
> Currently, the still image thumbnails of these lost image files can be viewed but not downloaded or transferred. If a user tries to download or transfer a still...



Continue reading...


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 4, 2020)

Well lost files would seem to be an inconvenience.


----------



## mpeeps (Aug 4, 2020)

My browser indicates out of date security protocols for the website. It says I won't be able to open it up soon. I don't want to open it now.


----------



## Rendil (Aug 4, 2020)

To those who are going to rage because of lost data I get it and feel for you but If this was your only means of storing photos shame on you.


----------



## dwarven (Aug 4, 2020)

Rendil said:


> To those who are going to rage because of lost data I get it and feel for you but If this was your only means of storing photos shame on you.



Cloud storage is a good way to back up files. In the 10 years I’ve been using it I’ve never lost a single file. Although, that’s with Google drive. Meanwhile, I’ve lost a couple hard drives over that period. Just don’t use image.canon it looks like.


----------



## WriteLight (Aug 4, 2020)

dwarven said:


> Cloud storage is a good way to back up files. In the 10 years I’ve been using it I’ve never lost a single file. Although, that’s with Google drive. Meanwhile, I’ve lost a couple hard drives over that period. Just don’t use image.canon it looks like.


Have it immediately transfer over to your google drive.


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 4, 2020)

Did their cloud server overheat?


----------



## David_E (Aug 5, 2020)

dwarven said:


> _Cloud storage is a good way to back up files... ...Just don’t use image.canon it looks like._


You’re right, don’t use image.canon for file backup, _*because*_ _*image.canon is not a file backup utility.*_ It’s a *temporary* storage service for photos from certain Canon cameras, generally limited to 30 days, after which they are automatically deleted from Canon’s server(s). Within that 30 days one is expected to move their photos to their standard storage scheme.

One’s photos remain on the camera cards for disposition, as always. image.canon can also copy photos to Google Drive, Google Photos, and Lightroom. In the latter case, they are handled like any other photos imported into a mobile version of Lightroom: a reduced-resolution Smart Preview goes to the Adobe cloud, while the full-resolution original is sent to Lightroom Classic. The image.canon iOS app seems to work OK in my limited experience, but it needs a visual sprucing up, and iPad has only the iOS (small-screen, stretchable) version.


----------



## degos (Aug 5, 2020)

David_E said:


> You’re right, don’t use image.canon for file backup, _*because*_ _*image.canon is not a file backup utility.*_ It’s a *temporary* storage service for photos from certain Canon cameras, generally limited to 30 days, after which they are automatically deleted from Canon’s server(s). Within that 30 days one is expected to move their photos to their standard storage scheme.



This fault occurred with the 10GB long-term storage, not the temporary transitional storage.

So people who had followed the instructions to move their photos over were the ones stung.

"Enjoy 10GB of long term storage for your most important media.". Except when Canon screw up.

And to pre-empt; no it's not "free". The cost is baked into the retail price of new cameras and printers whether I want it or not.


----------



## David_E (Aug 5, 2020)

degos said:


> _So people who had followed the instructions to move their photos over were the ones stung._


It would be interesting to know how many of those who lost their photos from the Canon servers had no local copy. Nowhere did the instructions say “...and don’t upload your photos from your card to your computer.” People who put all of their digital eggs in one basket have always been at risk for data loss.



> _And to pre-empt; no it's not "free". The cost is baked into the retail price of new cameras and printers whether I want it or not._


Wow. If you’re a Canon user and not a troll, and the hidden cost of this service is killing you financially, you need to switch to another camera brand, one that has no “free” services or unpaid tech support, preferably one that has no Internet presence or advertising overhead. Executives travel by bus when possible. No fancy headquarters buildings, no HVAC in facilities, no dining facilities, ships product in plain boxes protected by wadded-up recycled newspaper... You could easily save $3 on a $4000 camera with such a brand.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Aug 5, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Except now it appears that the entire Canon site is down?


----------



## David_E (Aug 5, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> _Except now it appears that the entire Canon site is down?_


Main page, perhaps. The community page is up and image.canon is up and working.


----------



## Shellbo6901 (Aug 5, 2020)

David_E said:


> Main page, perhaps. The community page is up and image.canon is up and working.


ive just been trying to go to the page to update my firmware and saw its down for maintenance. you can't even go to their store. it even says hey instead go look at information on our R series but then even that link is down lol


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Aug 5, 2020)

Apparently multiple Canon sites were hacked and data stolen!
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...ransomware-attack-10tb-data-allegedly-stolen/
https://petapixel.com/2020/08/05/canon-hit-by-ransomware-attack-has-10tb-of-data-stolen-report/


----------



## gussic (Aug 6, 2020)

Is anyone else struggling to actually upload images to image.canon?

I have an R5 and every time it says it’s uploading then says Err 127.
I’ve tried resetting the camera, setting up another account, nothing seems to work.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Aug 6, 2020)

I believe that you are going to have to wait until Canon sorts out the problems of ransomware. Maze has hacked and encrypted most of their files and they may or may not get this data back. I would not upload to the Canon Image site until they have sorted this mess out. That is assuming you can upload in the first place. Also until they get a secured website with "HTTPS" instead of "HTTP," you can't put a lot of confidence in the website.


----------



## Shellbo6901 (Aug 6, 2020)

If I were sony, nikon, etc. I'd be getting ready.
Canon even has their site changed with hot air balloons, do they not realize people already know it's not because they are busy improving their corporate site?!


----------



## Go Wild (Aug 8, 2020)

I am having difficulties in image transfer! So far I couldn´t get any image to the image-canon. I can use Canon other apps but not transfer to the cloud....


----------



## gussic (Aug 13, 2020)

Yeah I’m still getting the error too


----------



## ekf (Aug 31, 2020)

gussic said:


> Is anyone else struggling to actually upload images to image.canon?
> 
> I have an R5 and every time it says it’s uploading then says Err 127.
> I’ve tried resetting the camera, setting up another account, nothing seems to work.



Do you already found a solution for this Err 127? I'm having the same problems. I can send photos from my EOS R but not from my EOS R5. I spoke to different people @Canon but so far they can't solve it.


----------



## gussic (Sep 1, 2020)

ekf said:


> Do you already found a solution for this Err 127? I'm having the same problems. I can send photos from my EOS R but not from my EOS R5. I spoke to different people @Canon but so far they can't solve it.


No still not working. I’ve reached out to Canon. They say there are no reports of it other than me. They’re blaming my ISP or modem. Really disappointed.


----------



## gussic (Sep 1, 2020)

@ekf - you aren't using a Ubiquiti EdgeRouter by chance, are you?


----------

